# 8 puppies, 6 weeks old, big breed, for adoption



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Left overnight at the door of a shelter: a big box with 8 puppies, 6 weeks old...
Puppies are lovely, healthy, got their first vaccinations. Will be big. Four white, 2 silver grey, one tricolor, one black&white. Fluffy, long fur.

For adoption you can contact Bianca Association at [email protected]
and you can ask for more pictures, as those puppies will not appear at the webpage BIANCA - Associação de Protecção aos Animais sem Lar do Concelho de Sesimbra otherwise those that abandoned them will abandon the next litter and the next...


----------

